# High Quality 150 Count Humidor?



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

Looking to upgrade from my 50 count to a 150 count humidor and I'm looking in the sub-$200 price range. I've been using tupperware for my spillover but would like a nice humidor so I can have all my sticks in one place. Any recommendations on the highest quality humidor in this range? Keeping my cigars at a steady humidity is probably my most important attribute.

Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

The Treasure Chest humidor you can find on many websites gets great reviews. I have a Versailles 300-count that I really like. Both are around $175. I also have a 150-count humidor, but I don't recommend that size if you are actually planning to store over 100 cigars. I have exactly 101 cigars in mine, and it is PACKED.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

If you never plan to accumulate a more cigars. ( HA HA HA ) Then the 150 will work. I would do a medium size coolidor to start. If you never fill it then go ahead with the 150.

We all know you will most likely outgrow the 150 very soon and resort to the other options as we have. Lol. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Google The ravello humidor. Listed for 300 cigars and believe me you'll need more than 150.... Mine has a great seal and you can have it for $110ish. I know Tampa Humidor offers free shipping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

No matter what you decide to purchase, make sure of the return policy. Insure that you will have time to season the humidor to see if all is well.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Guys!

Perfect advice! I'll let you know what I go with. I just need to determine if the wife will think a 300 count is obtrusive.:jaw:


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Easy, just tell her you want to convert her closet to a walk-in humidor. When she inevitably slaps you, say that you would "settle" for just a 300-count desktop humidor.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Unfortunately 150 count, hight quality and under $200 rarely go together. If you want to actually store 150 cigars you really need at least a 200-300 count humidor and most of those under 2 bills would not be considered quality units. I have a Salvador 250 count that may hold 165 sticks and was under $200, but it would never be confused as a quality unit. If, as you say, steady humidity is the most important attribute you should consider a coolidor. You can get a full set-up with shelves and kitty litter at Wally world for less than $100 and have room for several hundred sticks and full boxes.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Unfortunately 150 count, hight quality and under $200 rarely go together. If you want to actually store 150 cigars you really need at least a 200-300 count humidor and most of those under 2 bills would not be considered quality units. I have a Salvador 250 count that may hold 165 sticks and was under $200, but it would never be confused as a quality unit. If, as you say, steady humidity is the most important attribute you should consider a coolidor. You can get a full set-up with shelves and kitty litter at Wally world for less than $100 and have room for several hundred sticks and full boxes.


Good point!


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I outgrew the 50-count that I had gotten when I started smoking cigars and got a Bourbon Street 125 from Thompson's for $99. It is a very nice budget humi. 

I considered getting a larger one, but wanted that size because it just fit on the shelf the living room that I had planned for it, and I expected it would be big enough for my needs. I'm a puffer, not a collector.

It did turn out to be a tad small, and I ended up keeping my 50-count, which I had intended to retire, up and running on the desk in my home office. I keep a handful of each stick I've tried and liked in the 50 for long term resting, and use the 125 for everyday storage. Together, they are the perfect capacity for now.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Unfortunately 150 count, hight quality and under $200 rarely go together. If you want to actually store 150 cigars you really need at least a 200-300 count humidor and most of those under 2 bills would not be considered quality units. I have a Salvador 250 count that may hold 165 sticks and was under $200, but it would never be confused as a quality unit. If, as you say, steady humidity is the most important attribute you should consider a coolidor. You can get a full set-up with shelves and kitty litter at Wally world for less than $100 and have room for several hundred sticks and full boxes.


That's what I said.
A nice humidor is cool no doubt, just not functional. A coolidor gets the job done. Keep the humi for the desktop to show your favorites off.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

DooDude said:


> That's what I said.
> A nice humidor is cool no doubt, just not functional. A coolidor gets the job done. Keep the humi for the desktop to show your favorites off.


And cheaper! What size do you think would hold 300 cigars nicely? 48qt?


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

DesertRat said:


> And cheaper! What size do you think would hold 300 cigars nicely? 48qt?


300 cigars is 12+ boxes. Think 6 shelves, 2 boxes wide or deep


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Started off with a cheap 50 ct humi and just bought (now seasoning) 150 ct Daniel Marshall. Although it was expensive, it is a real work of art and I enjoy looking at it. Very high quality piece!! A cooler works just as well for caring for your cigars, but I love the presentation that DM gives.......


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

kcviper said:


> Started off with a cheap 50 ct humi and just bought (now seasoning) 150 ct Daniel Marshall. Although it was expensive, it is a real work of art and I enjoy looking at it. Very high quality piece!! A cooler works just as well for caring for your cigars, but I love the presentation that DM gives.......


Those DMs are nice! Someday!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

DesertRat said:


> Those DMs are nice! Someday!


I guess I'll chime in. I started with a 20-25 count that was gifted to me. This is now the "infused" humi. 
I bought a 100ct that actually fits 100 cigars in it. Holds rock steady. Cost me $220. Search Aficionado Review and you should see my posted review on it. Awesome unit.
I then bought a 75ct from cBid to hold the cigars that I had also bought on cBid. It continues to hold most of the items I bought on cBid.
Due to the generosity of my fellow Puff members, all of these containers became full, and I needed more room. Against what I considered "my better judgment" I fashioned an impromptu tupperdor out of Tupperware I had laying around and a few spare Boveda packs I have rec'd from online cigar shopping.

My plan is to build a winador next. That should be it. If not, a 150qt cooler will appear in my basement. At the moment, I've held off on buying enough that I just re-emptied the tupperdor last night, and somehow fit all the sticks into my humis, which are all packed to the maxxx now.

I refused to buy a 300ct humi, not because I figured I wouldn't fill it, but like you mentioned your wife mentioning, I thought it's just too big, an eyesore really. I mean, when are you going to want to dig around in the bottom to find a certain cigar? Larger means more storage, but that's just that. Storage. In my mind, a humi should be for display and to keep cigars that are to be smoked. Not stored. You can do that cheaply and out of sight. Unless you really need to show everyone exactly HOW MANY of each specific type of cigar you have...

In the end, you only need a 150ct max humi to sit around and hold your sticks, unless 100 choices just isn't enough for you. The rest of your beloved cigars should sit somewhere safe and solid in a cooler. You don't need them ALL on display. Just keep refilling the humi from the cooler, and you'll always smoke great cigars from your gorgeous box.

And remember, quality is in the eye of the cigar-holder. A "cheap" humidor might not hold rock solid without some effort, but almost any box can work if you play your cards right. Spending a lot is mostly for those who want super eye-candy. While I would never turn down a Waxing Moon Humidor, I don't see myself ever putting out the money for one. The cheap ones look good enough in my opinion, just find something that you like the design of and that speaks to you. All other issues can be managed - but in the end, you need to be happy with what you buy.

Also note, the more you spend on the box, the less you have to spend on the items it is supposed to hold and protect.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome post Sean! Thanks!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Overstock dot com surprisingly had some good deals on Cuban crafters humis. I ended up buying a 130-150 ct from their ebay account in order to get free shipping and use my ****** $$.
I currently run 5 humidors... I know it is not efficient. But I like humis better than plastic coolers. In the summer, I will put 4 of the humis into a yeti cooler in the basement. But until then, I like looking at and caring for the 5 of them.
I recently got a 5 vegas 100ct on cbid for dirt cheap. I am very impressed with the quality. I have it FULL of 5 vegas sticks as well... 
Have fun
rich


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So I decided to go with the coolidor after all. Ordered a 70 qt. Coleman Xtreme. Hopefully that will last me for a while.

Question: How many pounds of 65% humidity beads should I get to keep it stable?


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

HF says a half-pound of beads will humidify up to 2.5 cubic feet. 70 quarts is 2.34 cubic feet.


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2013)

Indy-hp said:


> HF says a half-pound of beads will humidify up to 2.5 cubic feet. 70 quarts is 2.34 cubic feet.


Ah! Thanks! Should have googled it but didn't realize that it was that direct of a conversion. High school math was a long time ago.


----------

